# frozen pork bellies?



## cabin

I finally found a butcher that can order me pork bellies, but only at 40 lbs minimums. I have never smoked bellies before  so can I freeze some and use at later time. Dont want to use all 40 lbs incase I mess up.


----------



## navyjeremy

I have had great success with Frozen Belly.  I don't see why you have any issues what so ever.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I bet they'll come frozen unless you have some hog farms nearby.


----------



## mballi3011

I have never gotten fresh bellies. The ones I get are frozen also. So just defrost one and cure it then you can see how you did. Then you can defrost the rest and do them to your liking.


----------



## venture

Pops should be here.

My bet would be that almost any pork we buy has previously been frozen.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stubshaft

I've made bacon out of fresh bellies.  You'd never be able to tell the difference because of the way the cure changes the texture of the meat.


----------

